# Widemouth Case Gin Bottle



## Ye Olde Prospector (Jan 31, 2005)

Here is one of my best finds from a dump I dug in Bath,Maine about 5 years ago. It is a so-called widemouth case gin. The only similar one I have seen pictures of was attributed to Dutch origin circ. 1750-1770. It is 9 1/2 in tall and about 4 in square at the shoulder. In perfect condition, very thin glass with a little wear on the base. Nice large pontil base.


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Jan 31, 2005)

*RE: Prized possession*

Widemouth Case Gin Bottle


----------



## ronvae (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, that's a nice one!!


----------



## kumtow (Feb 1, 2005)

You have to wonder how these bottles survived so long as the glass is usually so thin.  Maybe for every one in good condition there are a thousand cracked or broken.
 A few years ago an antique shop had about 40 free blown gins that had been dredged up from the Mallaca Straits (between Singapore and Malaysia).  Every one of them was cracked.  I was so disappointed.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi Prospector ! 
 Very nice Gin ! And a rare one also !
  I'm jealous here !!!
 Thanks for sharing your photo . And the bottle Gods must have been with you on the day you dug that one in one piece .     Brian


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Feb 1, 2005)

Surprisingly it was alongside a big stoneware crock that had been completely crushed yet this thin bottle survived unscathed. Go figure.


----------



## IRISH (Feb 2, 2005)

That is a stunner Ye Olde Prospector [] .
 It's amazing how they can survive sometimes,  my best looking gin was sitting stuck in clay on the bottom of a creek for 150 years and still mint.  Also a well known Tasmainian collecter (sadly now passed away) had a case gin off a shipwreck that still had several inchs of glass pontil rod attached to the base [:-] , how on earth it made it out the glass works and onto the ship let alone survived the next century and a half or more is just incredible.


----------



## portland med. man (Mar 7, 2005)

saw that one at the portland show what a butte they have one similiar in the portland muesam... your the guy that has all the samples lets see a pic off some of those beuaties........


----------



## portland med. man (Mar 7, 2005)

are you still diggin that dump up there it`s a biggen.... got some good stuff out of there my self.....


----------

